# paquerar e engatar



## Tomby

"Paquerar", no Brasil, é buscar uma aventura amorosa, não é?
Alguém sabe se em Portugal se usa a palavra "engatar" em vez de "paquerar"?
Em espanhol, na linguagem popular é "_ligar_", ou seja, tentar seduzir outrem, mas por uma noite... ou por umas horas.
TT


----------



## cucapt

Olá:

Eu sempre ouvi a palavra "engatar" como "seducir" ou "ligar". 

"Estás-me a engatar?"

Cumprimentos.


----------



## spielenschach

*ENGATAR* - pretender começar namoro; conquistar; pretender relacionar - se intimamente com alguém.


----------



## Mangato

En espanhol o equivqlente e "engatusar"


----------



## Tomby

Sinto discordar com você, mas "_engatusar_" deve ser em português "fraudar" ou "ganhar uma falsa amizade com alguém para um engano ou burla". 
Eu refiro-me às palavras portuguesas que signifiquem "_ligue_" ou "_ligar_" em espanhol. Acho que são "engate" e "engatar" e "paquera" e "paquerar", mas não sei onde se usam cada uma delas, se em Portugal ou no Brasil. 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Não estou certo do sentido de "paquerar", mas a minha impressão era que não significava bem o mesmo que "engatar". Engatar é seduzir ou conquistar, no sentido romântico. É um verbo transitivo; engata-se sempre _alguém_.


----------



## Julio Gerardo Moreyra

Engatar em Português é por o engate.
Engatar o revogue no trator.
Engatar os vagões  um com outro.
Enganchar
Paquerar é o estado anterior ao namoro.
Eles tem um relacionamento mais não é muito serio.
Namoro é serio.
Noivado é seríssimo.


----------



## Julio Gerardo Moreyra

Engatar o revoque no trator.
Portuguès do Brasil


----------



## Outsider

É verdade, engatar refere-se mais propriamente ao momento da conquista, e não tanto ao jogo de sedução que o precede.


----------



## Mangato

En São Paulo falabam flertar, e tambén arrumar um gatinho/gatinha.

Acredito que pode ser giria

MG


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol, na linguagem popular é "_ligar_", ou seja, tentar seduzir outrem, mas por uma noite... ou por umas horas.


TT, em resumo parece que _ligar_ é "tentar engatar".


----------



## SpiceMan

Paquerar es más bien flirtear. (Para usar la palabra del diccionario, supongo que en cada país hispanoparlante se usan jergas diferentes).

Ligar es más bien cuando se flirtea exitosamente. Es decir, cuando la persona en cuestión se interesa por el que comenzó a flirtear, creo. 

(Como no soy español, no estoy seguro sobre _ligar_).


----------



## Moixe

Concuerdo.  Además, otro ciento de sinónimos locales (Por lo menos propios del "Giria" chileno:
Previo a la conquista: Cuentear / Lagartijear / Engrupir / Hacer los puntos
La conquista misma: Tirar / Enganchar / Andar / Atinar / Comer / Salir


----------



## azul84

No Brasil se usa "_*paquerar*_" e "_*flertar*_". Existe até um termo coloquial: Hoje vou sair para arrumar um(a) _paquera_ (substantivo). Não aconselho utilizar-se do verbo engatar, porque a outra pessoa pode interpretar como uma grosseria.
Abraços,


----------



## Odinh

^ Pois é, é bom mesmo frisar que 'engatar' no Brasil pode ter uma conotação sexual bastante vulgar (nem pense em dizer 'Vou engatar aquela rapariga', a menos que você esteja muito seguro do alcance dessas palavras no Brasil e do que queira fazer.). 

No entanto, usa-se 'engatar' sem nenhum problema em expressões como 'engatar um namoro' e 'engatar um romance', no sentido de começar um relacionamento.


----------



## idicbr

Olá,

Numa tradução do português para o espanhol aparece a palavra "paquerador". Sei que 'ligar" (em espanhol) pode ser utilizada com o  sentido de "paquerar". Mas de que forma eu poderia traduzir "paquerador"?

Aquele que paquera é um...?? (*"paquerador"* em português)

Obrigado pela atenção.

---

Hola,

En una traducción del portuguès al español aparece la palabra "paquerador". Sé que "ligar" (en español) puede ser utilizada con el sentido de "paquerar". ¿Pero de qué forma yo podría traducir "paquerador"?

¿Aquel que "liga" es un...?? ("*paquerador*" en portugués)

Gracias por la atención.


----------



## Vanda

Juntei seu tópico a um relacionado ao tema. (veja acima)


----------



## idicbr

Achei/Encontré: paquerador = ligón


----------



## Mangato

Sim e isso. Úsase muito ligón.


----------

